# Happy 1st Birthday Jazmyn



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Happy happy first birthday to my girl Jazmyn!! This year has been a challenge for sure, but we're working through things together, and even though you drive me absolutely bonkers, Dad & I love you lots & lots!!

Jaz was born 11/11/11, and when we first brought her home, my parents bought her a red bandana with a poppy on it (my little Remembrance Day girl). She proudly wore her bandana to training today and looked adorable.

We can't wait to spend many many more years together!

Here's a photo from when we brought her home & one at 12 weeks...to today's photo session! Haha today's was a challenge, I took the family shots on a tripod and with my remote, so they were the best ones we could do! She's such a pretty girl :wub:














































Her birthday cake & bone cookie









Dad...Can I have it please!?!?

















Yummm!!!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy 1st birthday! Love the picture of her giving kisses!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy birthday to Jazmyn! She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy birthday, gorgeous!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday to a gorgeous girl, she's a real stunner :wub:

Love the photos


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jazmyn, you beautiful girl!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

happy birthday,beautiful Jazmyn!!:wub:

nice cake,but wasn't it too small?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday, beautiful. Wishing for you many, many more. :wub:


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:birthday:
What a beautiful girl!

 Kat


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: Pretty girl!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

happy birthday, you gorgeous girl !!!!!! love that picture of you giving your momma a kiss


----------

